# teach him to tell other people he is a GERMAN SHEPHERD!!



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

lots of folks have never seen a working line GSD and ask what kind of dog he is. I would like to do the following so that Ben can tell them himself:

say to Ben:

"are you a poodle?"
no response

"are you a shi tzu?"
no response

"are you a german shepherd?"

*"BARK"*

I know there must be a way to get him not to respond to anything other than "german shepherd" but I am not sure how to do it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

teach him to speak. then instead of speak,use german shepherd in the place of speak. will take time but it can be done.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you would need to do it by asking the "what were you part" then "poodle?" "gsd?" Etc. if you say "are you?" To each one he will probably react to the first part....a whole phrase would be hard for a dog to distinguish when the start of several are the same.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Or use a subtle hand signal to get him to bark. Then give him the signal when you say "German Shepherd". After some time, you might not even need the hand signal.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

That's actually a great idea that I'm going to steal


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

when u steal it, tell me how u did it! LOL


----------

